# First box joints



## melliott (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to do some box joints on some future projects so I made up a jig and made a small box out of some scrap I had laying around. I think they came out all right. I know there is only one pic but if anyone has any advice or see something I should have done different please advise. Thank you….


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

It's a box joint. Looks like a box joint, works like a box joint, it's a box joint. Good looking one too. I think you did a fine job.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like a set of perfect box joints to me! Now you need to post a pic or 2 of your jig! I posted my box joint jigs and no one made fun of me so let's see yours.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah. I have yet to build a box joint jig, so I'm fascinated by what others have come up with!


----------



## melliott (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is a few pics of the jig.


















The jig is set up for 3/8ths wide pins/fingers. The extra block on the left is just a 3/8ths spacer that is not attached. I use it to space the first cut. I attached a piece of ash to the bottom to run in one of the slots on my table saw and screw the mitre gauge to the other side. It seems to really eliminate any side to side or twisting movement.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

look fine to me good job


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

dont forget to sand it


----------



## toddl1962 (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Never thought to use both the miter gauge and 1 miter slot!


----------



## melliott (Nov 25, 2012)

I didn't plan on using both slots. I just didn't like the way it felt with only using one. It wasn't necessarily bad, I just thought it could be better so I added the hardwood strip for the other slot.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like it works!


----------

